# Ovulation symptom... an odd one!



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry if TMI but -- diarrhea - am I the only one?

Before DS, I used every fertility tracking device on earth because I never knew when I was ovulating with erratic cycles. After DS, I've been able to pinpoint my ovulation by just knowing. I don't know if I have more hormone receptors/more sensitive to the hormones or if I am just much more in-tune with my body... but today, I was so bloated (no gas, just a big belly!) and had loose bowel movements for a few hours. A little later, an OPK showed the very borderline positive LH surge I had a feeling was coming. This happened last month too. I read somewhere that estrogen precedes the LH surge and can cause intestinal issues... I just wondered if I was alone 'cause this sure is a new one for me.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I get it too! I'm thankful for it because I get really bad ovulation pain, and I couldn't imagine having to strain any muscles down there in order to move my bowels. Ouchie.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Has happened to me a few times.


----------



## pinkgeek (Dec 8, 2009)

I will have to pay attention to this next cycle, but I do notice that it's a problem during my period. Maybe it is hormone related...


----------

